# cant decide wat to buy....i'm upgrading again :D



## hellgate (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi ppl...
its been a loooooong time since i last upgraded my rig.my current rig (config in sig) is being sold by next week end.

i've bout 41k (at max 50k but its better if i keep it within 42-43k).
1st i thought i'll get Core i7 920 by December but from wat intel i got bout pricing,its gonna be out of budget.
so these r the things that i need:
1>proccy,
2>mobo
3>ram (only if i shifht to DDR3)
4>psu
5>gfx card
6>monitor and for these i've mentioned the budget above.

i just cant decide wat to buy.....
i use my rigs for gaming ,movies,music & net.

wat i'm thining is whether i sud get a Q9300/Q9450 based system or AMD Phenom X4.for the gfx card part a HD 4870 or GTX260 sud do good.

so guys plz help me out.
thnx


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 12, 2008)

dude this is really wrong time to upgrade ...i must say prices are going sky high ...due to global economy crisis ...u will end up paying 3-4k more in my guess if u buy anything right now ...


----------



## hellgate (Oct 12, 2008)

still i'm getting very good price 4 my current config.
selling my proccy,mobo,gfx card,psu & monitor for 41k.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 12, 2008)

yes no doubt about it  ...but u see prices are going higher this time 

for instance corsair vx450w already got close to 4k some dealers are quoting 4.4k already thats like about 1~1.2k more already ...same is the price of hard disks ...

500 Gb seagate costing 4k now to 3.5~3.6k few weeks before ...thats about 0.5k more ...same will happen with gfx card and things like that ...
but still with current prices 

1.Asus P5Q-pro for 9k
2.E8400-7.9k
3.corsair DDR2 2X@gb-5k
4.corsair HX620W -6.8k
5.Palit Hd4870 sonic-18k
6.dell 2208 WFP- 16.5k

cross ur budget u can't even get quad core ..either u will have to go for HD4850 

cos C2Q Q9300 costs 13.5k
HD4870 sonic costs 18k (gtx260 will cost around 20k)
and u will need a good 500W PSU ..that will come around 5k anyway
and u want a monitor as well ...don't know how many inch 19" is 9.8k and 22" 16.5k for dell and 11.5k for viewsonic ...

if u want ur system for gaming it has to be core2duo or core2quad....

and all the price will have upwards trend in coming weeks ...


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 12, 2008)

Intel C2D E8400
MSI P45 Neo-F
2x2GB DDR2 Transcend RAM
Corsair HX620W PSU
Dell SE198WFP
Palit HD4870


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Oct 12, 2008)

^He mentioned that he would be selling his E8400 processor.So I doubt he will buy it again.


----------



## hellgate (Oct 12, 2008)

^^^   u've just got it rt man.
i aint gonnna buy a C2D man.since i've used a C2Q (Q6600) prior to my E8400, this time i'm thinking of getting a AMD Phenom X4 with a 790FXchipset based mobo like MSI K9A2 CF.just wanned 2 know whether i'm doin the rt thin' or not or whether i sud go 4 Q9450

@imgame2  i' still getting a 500GB Seagate hdd for 3.3k.

anyways will be getting a Nehalem rig by feb/march '09.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 12, 2008)

^^U filthy rich aren't you.

WAit and get nehalem altogether...y upgrade, and sell and buy again and again?(Y don't u give it to me, as a gift hehehe)


----------



## hellgate (Oct 12, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> WAit and get nehalem altogether...


 
sorry dood cant wait for more than a month without a rig.and 4 Core i7 i'll hafta wait for somethin like 2-4 months.there r a few reasons why i wont buy Nehalem when it releases:
1>there may be bugs in the 1st release procies/mobos (chipsets) which r corrected in later revisions.
2>availability is gonna be very poor so prices r gonna be very high
3>i can always hav the fun of using and ocing another config in the mean time.

the config that i've in mind is :
AMD Phenom X4 9550
MSI K9A2 CF/Asus M3A32-MVP Dlx
ATi HD 4870/ ATi HD 4850 Crossfire
Corsair psu
CANT decide the monitor part.

is it a good 1??????


----------



## desiibond (Oct 13, 2008)

^^ Dude. seriously, if you upgrade now, you are going to waste lot of money. How much worth it is to upgrade to Quad core that doesn't have much benifit over E8400 when you are going to get a native quad core with on chip memory controller+graphics in a month or two.

No offense meant but that will be the most stupid thing done.

If you insist, go for C2Q, it still has lot of advantage of Phenom. 

For monitor, stay with the current monitor, get a HD resolution projector, paint your wall silver


----------



## hellgate (Oct 13, 2008)

^^^  so u suggesting me to go 4 Nehalem?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 13, 2008)

Ejjactly. Cheapest one will cost $268. BTW, check the ASUS Rampage 2 Extreme X58 based board: 

*anandtech.com/mb/showdoc.aspx?i=3428

That board looks terrific. 

Here are Nehalem's pros:

From 45 nm move to *32 nm* manufacturing process
*Integrated memory controller *supporting DDR3 SDRAM and between one and six memory channels[citation needed]
*Integrated graphics processor (IGP) located off-die, but in the same CPU package[5]*
A new point-to-point processor interconnect, the *Intel QuickPath Interconnect*, replacing the legacy front side bus
Simultaneous multithreading by multiple cores and *hyperthreading*, which enables two threads per core. Simultaneous multithreading has not been present on a consumer Intel processor since 2006 with the Pentium 4 and Pentium XE.
*Native (monolithic, i.e. all processor cores on a single die) quad- and octo-core (8) processors[6]*
The following caches: 
32 KB L1 instruction and 32 KB L1 data cache per core
256 KB L2 cache per core
2-3 MB L3 cache per core shared by all cores
33% more in-flight micro-ops than Conroe[7]
Second-level branch predictor and second-level Translation Lookaside Buffer[7]
Modular blocks of components such as cores that can be added and subtracted for varying market segments[8]

1.1x to 1.25x the single-threaded performance or 1.2x to 2x the multithreaded performance at the same power level
30% lower power usage for the same performance
According to a preview from AnandTech "expect a 20-30% overall advantage over Penryn with only a 10% increase in power usage. It looks like Intel is on track to delivering just that in Q4."[11]
Core-wise, clock-for-clock, Nehalem will provide a 15%-20% increase in performance compared to Penryn. [4]

Taken from Wikipedia.

When you have such a big architecture shift in just under a month, why should you go for a new rig now when you already have a rocking config.

BTW, once Nehalem is released, the resale value of Core2Quad will be bad coz of Nehalem's competitive pricing. Just my thought.


----------



## hellgate (Oct 13, 2008)

^^^  i agree with u on this.but with core i7 u wont be getting:integrated gfx processor,

thats also not my main pt.wat i'm thinking is i wont get a core i7 920 + a gud enuf x58 chipset based mobo + (GTX260/HD4870) + triple channel DDR3 rams (3*1GB sticks) even in 50k.even if i get a HD4850 ot 9800GTX+ even then i'll shoot north of 50k.and i dont wanna spend that much now.

that ASUS Rampage 2 Extreme X58 mobo will cost a arm and a leg.i'll be upgrading again in Mrach/April '09 and at that time i'll be able to stretch my budget to bout 1lac for getting Nehalem.

I've planned this upgarde 4 only 1 reason:i'm getting good price 4 my current hardware:
1>E8400 -> 9k,
2>abit IP35-E -> 6k
3>HD4850 -> 13.5k
so gimme 1 gud reason why i sudnt sell off my current hardware.

so wrt wat i've said above wat wud u suggest me to do?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 13, 2008)

That's a pretty good price you are getting. Go for the new rig then. Go for C2Q.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 13, 2008)

WIch FOOOOOOLLL is paying u soo much%%$@#*!&^


----------



## hellgate (Oct 13, 2008)

theres no shortages of filthy rich fools round the world.u just need to know a few thats all


----------



## desiibond (Oct 13, 2008)

^^LOL. you lucky you found one.


----------



## hellgate (Oct 13, 2008)

4 the gfx card part wat sud i get:
2*9800GTX+ in SLi (10.2k each)
2*HD 4850 in CFX (9.8k each)
HD 4870 or GTX260


----------



## jetboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I just got a sapphire hd4870 512mb...a cool one.....17.8k ..if money permits you can for crossfire...i.e 2xhd4870 512mb....But get a good smps...like corsair or coolmaster...ad a good cabinet for that extra cooling....

GTX260 is a good card for unreal based games....but also costs a lot...

Happy gaming to you


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 13, 2008)

hellgate said:


> 4 the gfx card part wat sud i get:
> 2*9800GTX+ in SLi (10.2k each)
> 2*HD 4850 in CFX (9.8k each)
> HD 4870 or GTX260



as far as i know  9800gtx+ is not available at that price ....people from kolkata said so and bought it at very much higher price not very long ago 

my choice is HD4870 sonic edition from palit..(just google for  the reviews to know why?)available at 18k ... and even better if u can get hold on palit HD4870 1GB sonic


----------



## desiibond (Oct 13, 2008)

my vote goes for HD4870.


----------



## skippednote (Oct 13, 2008)

+1 Hd4870


----------



## jetboy (Oct 13, 2008)

+5 for 4870


----------



## hellgate (Oct 13, 2008)

imgame2 said:


> as far as i know 9800gtx+ is not available at that price ....people from kolkata said so and bought it at very much higher price not very long ago


 
called up a vendor 2day and he quoted that price...


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 13, 2008)

hellgate said:


> called up a vendor 2day and he quoted that price...



oh great u are in luck ... all over india its prices are in 12.5k+ range ... u seems to be getting really good prices and that too kolkata ..

BTW which brand it is ?? XFX or EVGA ?


----------



## hellgate (Oct 13, 2008)

^^^  i dunno if he really told me the price of 9800GTX+ or 9800GTX.i asked for the price of 9800GTX+ and he said 10.2k

also do any1 of u know whether Biostar tPower I45 is available here and at wat price.also in which shop?


----------



## hellgate (Oct 15, 2008)

ordered the following stuff 2day:
1>AMD Phenom X4 9850 -> 9450
2>Palit HD 4870 512MB GDDR5 -> 18700
3>MSI K9A2GM-FIH -> 4500
4>CM 600W -> 3900


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 15, 2008)

^^^CAn u get a %^&$* friend of urz who'll pay 50k for my P4?


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 15, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ordered the following stuff 2day:
> 1>AMD Phenom X4 9850 -> 9450
> 2>Palit HD 4870 512MB GDDR5 -> 18700
> 3>MSI K9A2GM-FIH -> 4500
> 4>CM 600W -> 3900



make sure u buy palit HD4870 sonic 

this model 

*techshop.in/store/product_info.php?products_id=2436&polytela=236fe72817293d3b85b459de6be349e6


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 15, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ordered the following stuff 2day:
> 1>AMD Phenom X4 9850 -> 9450
> 2>Palit HD 4870 512MB GDDR5 -> 18700
> 3>MSI K9A2GM-FIH -> 4500
> 4>CM 600W -> 3900



ah great! Congo


----------



## hellgate (Oct 15, 2008)

^^^  thnx dood.
and thnx 2 all of u 4 helping me out.
this thread is not closed of yet cuz next i need to get a monitor, a 22/24" lcd.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 15, 2008)

whats ur budget for monitor ??  

get Dell SP2208WFP 22"  for 16.5k +taxes


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 15, 2008)

^infinity if ur going for 22"..... 24s are costing around 18-20k I beleive .


----------



## hellgate (Oct 15, 2008)

had a budget of 42-43k max for total incl monitor and like all times i've managed to overshoot my buget by quite an amount.ahd prev allocated 30k -33k for all xcept monitor and now i'm gonna pay 37350 for all xcept monitor.getting bout 13.5k for my current HP w1907.so i dont think i'll manage to pay more than 1-2k xtra for it.so considering a budget of 15.5k as max wat wud u ppl suggest and no Dell plz.cant get it.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 15, 2008)

hellgate said:


> had a budget of 42-43k max for total incl monitor and like all times i've managed to overshoot my buget by quite an amount.ahd prev allocated 30k -33k for all xcept monitor and now i'm gonna pay 37350 for all xcept monitor.getting bout 13.5k for my current HP w1907.so i dont think i'll manage to pay more than 1-2k xtra for it.so considering a budget of 15.5k as max wat wud u ppl suggest and no Dell plz.cant get it.



still try to get dell ultrasharp 2208 WFP its worth that ..cos anything else doesn't come close to that monitor in that price range ..if u buy it locally u might get it for 16k ..or so  ..

or else go for dell E228WFPfor 14.5k ...

i m waiting for dell S2209 to come in india ..hope it will be available by this year end  ...this would be 22" supporting full HD


----------



## acewin (Oct 16, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^  i agree with u on this.but with core i7 u wont be getting:integrated gfx processor,
> 
> thats also not my main pt.wat i'm thinking is i wont get a core i7 920 + a gud enuf x58 chipset based mobo + (GTX260/HD4870) + triple channel DDR3 rams (3*1GB sticks) even in 50k.even if i get a HD4850 ot 9800GTX+ even then i'll shoot north of 50k.and i dont wanna spend that much now.
> 
> ...



damn you that rich fellow is really muddy nub, ready to buy same thing priced more than the market price. Sell it man(first sell and then start buying for new specs)



imgame2 said:


> still try to get dell ultrasharp 2208 WFP its worth that ..cos anything else doesn't come close to that monitor in that price range ..if u buy it locally u might get it for 16k ..or so  ..
> 
> or else go for dell E228WFPfor 14.5k ...
> 
> i m waiting for dell S2209 to come in india ..hope it will be available by this year end  ...this would be 22" supporting full HD



they have already stopped selling the SP2208 model.

also I do not see 2209 on any of the dell sites how did you get this monitor.

why cant you get dell.
hen consider Benq 2200HD model superb model superb pricing.

but frankly if you can pay moer than will suggest you to get a 24 inch model. But the price is double than 22 inch models.


----------



## hellgate (Oct 17, 2008)

got my hands on the Phenom X4 9850 B.E,MSI K9A2-GM (its a piece of sh!t when it comes to ocing),CM 600W psu.


----------



## hellgate (Oct 19, 2008)

got the Palit HD 4870 Sonic 512MB GDDR5 gfx card 2day.now my new rig is nearly complete.shall be getting the monitor,a HP w2207, on Monday.

just wanna ask u ppl 1 thing:
my procy is running @ 3GHz,gfx card @ 790|4000 (core|mem),
ran the Crysis Warhead bench tool @ the following settings :
res -> 1440x900,no FSAA,Enthusiast settings,DX 10 and got avg fps of 27.
is this gud enuf or is my system underperforming?just give me the answer to this q and if its under performing i'll shift back to Intel by next week.


----------



## hellgate (Oct 20, 2008)

hey som1 plz reply.
sud i revert back to Intel?


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 20, 2008)

MAN...intel all the way...go for the Core 2 Extreme series or the Quad 9xxx series


----------



## hellgate (Oct 20, 2008)

any1 else has any other opinions.
cuz i'll hafta do this quick,if i hafta change my new mobo & procy.else i was thinking of just changing the mobo and getting a 790GX/FX based mobo.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 20, 2008)

Why did you buy a Phenom in the first place ? Go for a Q9300 atleast.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 21, 2008)

^^^ absolutely

U want gaming, i know what u want, INTEL


----------



## sudhanshu28 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Please help me some info about a good motherboard from ASUS for E7200. As i know E7200 will cost around 5k, so motherboard should be in range of 3k, as i have to buy 2 GB DDR2, also and my total budget is 10K.

TIA!!!


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 21, 2008)

sudhanshu28 said:


> Hi Please help me some info about a good motherboard from ASUS for E7200. As i know E7200 will cost around 5k, so motherboard should be in range of 3k, as i have to buy 2 GB DDR2, also and my total budget is 10K.
> 
> TIA!!!



get asus    P5KPL-CM ..for 2.8k ..


----------



## hellgate (Oct 21, 2008)

ok guys thought of every possibility and here r my options:
Since i'm getting Nehalem by Jan so :
1>either i just chage my current mobo and get a 790GX/FX chipset based mobo.
2>return the procy and mobo combo and get a E7200/E8400 and a P45 chipset based mobo.
now if i go with the 2nd option i've bout 14.5k for the combo.now wat i cant decide is sud i get a E8400 (sud cost bout 8k) and a P45 chipset mobo in 6k or sud i get a E7200 for 5.5k and get a good p45 chipset mobo in 8-9k.i'll be ocing either procy.

and wat ever i do i need to do this by 2morrow.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 21, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ok guys thought of every possibility and here r my options:
> Since i'm getting Nehalem by Jan so :
> 1>either i just chage my current mobo and get a 790GX/FX chipset based mobo.
> 2>return the procy and mobo combo and get a E7200/E8400 and a P45 chipset based mobo.
> ...



Go for E8400 and MSI 45 Neo-F


----------



## hellgate (Oct 21, 2008)

^^^  the only q i've bout the mobo is the pwm.i hav doubts that the mobo wud hav trouble with oc'ing.the best wud be if i can get a Biostar TPower i45.for 6k its 1 of the best P45 mobos around.


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 21, 2008)

offtopic :
@ hellgate 
I have read in ur previous signature that u had Glacial Star PSU for ur previous rig (8400 @ 4.05Ghz, 3 GB RAM, HD 4850 ...) 
Is the PSU good enuf for that much heavy overclocking and 4850 ??? Coz i have the same PSU .....


----------



## hellgate (Oct 22, 2008)

yup the psu is pretty good.
didnt cause any probs.did run my rig 24/7.
btw how much did ya buy it 4?


----------



## harryneopotter (Oct 22, 2008)

i bought it for Rs 1050 .... wat bout u ? I bought it on the recommendation for the shopkeeper (SMC) .. never heard it before. I was sceptical at first ...but now i believe it was a smart choice.


----------



## hellgate (Oct 22, 2008)

i got it 4 bout 1.2k.bought it along with my HD 4850.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 22, 2008)

MSI P45 is an average OCer. So if you want better OCing, Biostar and ASUS mobos will be better. Biostar i45 is around 6-6.2k and ASUS P5Q is 8.4k


----------



## acewin (Oct 22, 2008)

what power PSU was that. If it is that good in such price I think too affordable


----------



## m-jeri (Oct 22, 2008)

i saw a umax 650w for 1.6 in tvm.. why its always so pricey here..and crappy...


----------



## hellgate (Oct 22, 2008)

acewin said:


> what power PSU was that. If it is that good in such price I think too affordable


 
the Glacial Stars psu we r talking bout is a 500w psu.it did a pretty good job with my prev rig.
for the price its a very good psu.

now wat i'm planning is i'll get back my prev combo of E8400 + IP35-E and give my current combo to the guy i sold off my prev combo.
i think this sud be good rt?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 22, 2008)

Ya......that wud be the best considering the fact that IP35e is one of the best OCers .


----------



## amitash (Oct 22, 2008)

So that would mean you only upgraded ur gfx card from your old rig....I would suggest a good p45 mobo for your e8400


----------



## hellgate (Oct 22, 2008)

amitash said:


> So that would mean you only upgraded ur gfx card from your old rig....I would suggest a good p45 mobo for your e8400


 
yup as of now it seems somethink like that.
even i was thinking of getting a P45 mobo.
but i think i'll run the IP35-E for the time being.


----------



## KPower Mania_Reloaded (Oct 22, 2008)

Dude, you just have to hold on to your E8400/IP35e combo till January coz u will be buying a Nehalem rig then .


----------



## acewin (Oct 22, 2008)

KPower you got banned , what happened


----------



## KPower Mania_Reloaded (Oct 22, 2008)

Its a temp. ban. There was a troll is a thread who was harrasing everyone and I asked him to **** off. Magically, kalpik banned me and not the troll......this forum has some really weird mods.


----------



## hellgate (Oct 22, 2008)

yipee i just got back my gud old E8400 & IP35-E combo and man i'm just glad that i got rid of that f**king X4.

just ran 3DMark06 and got a score of 16799.

*www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.ad10b48a05.jpg

since eist is enabled cpu-z is showing 2.7GHz.its oc'd to 4.05GHz


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 23, 2008)

hellgate said:


> yipee i just got back my gud old E8400 & IP35-E combo and man i'm just glad that i got rid of that f**king X4.
> 
> just ran 3DMark06 and got a score of 16799.
> 
> since eist is enabled cpu-z is showing 2.7GHz.its oc'd to 4.05GHz




i m glad too ....that u found out that what X4 is on ur own


----------



## Jack Carvar (Oct 23, 2008)

Yup....X4 is a sh1t proccy.


----------



## hellgate (Oct 23, 2008)

full upgrade completed in Rs.38338 which includes Palit HD 4870 Sonic 512MB GDDR5,
CoolerMaster Extreme Power 600W,HP w2207 (still havent received delivery of this).

thnx to every1 4 helping me out.


----------



## acewin (Oct 23, 2008)

why did you bought HP monitor.
Is it that good 

in what price are you getting it and from where.
They were quoting me 18K here in Bangalore so left asking for it. Huh


----------



## hellgate (Oct 23, 2008)

^^^  its the bigger brothe of w1907.hav used the w1907 and did like it very much.reviews say that w2207 is better than w1907.so i've ordered 4 it.
getting it 4 14.5k incl of all taxes.


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 24, 2008)

hellgate said:


> full upgrade completed in Rs.38338 which includes Palit HD 4870 Sonic 512MB GDDR5,
> CoolerMaster Extreme Power 600W,HP w2207 (still havent received delivery of this).
> 
> thnx to every1 4 helping me out.



congrats on ur buy ..and we demand (i hope i can or we can  ) a review of Palit HD4870 sonic 512 MB ...


----------



## hellgate (Oct 24, 2008)

^^^  yup sure dood.shall give a review after i receive my 22" monitor and see how the card performs on that.

ran 3DMark06 again 2day and got 16840


----------



## imgame2 (Oct 24, 2008)

hellgate said:


> ^^^  yup sure dood.shall give a review after i receive my 22" monitor and see how the card performs on that.
> 
> ran 3DMark06 again 2day and got 16840



thats is awesome ....  ...more detailed review awaited !!


----------

